
Burnout, fatigue, depression, and DevOps - throwaway0071
http://www.thoughtfix.com/blog/2015/8/30/burnout-fatigue-depression-and-devops
======
Jeff_Brown
It might not always be possible, but if you can "solve" depression by changing
your conditions or your behavior, that seems highly preferable to a chemical
solution.

It's easy to underestimate how programmable the mind is. You don't have to
have any fixed goal; indeed I suspect it's often better not to. Introspection,
study, learning, conversation, they all cause reprogramming.

